# IBS-C: Constipation, Insomnia, and Eating Disorders. (Oh My!)



## flaxseed123 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello all.

I'm a 20 year old college student and I've been suffering with IBS-C for the past 7 years.

I created this account in hopes for some answers. I'm currently feeling very lost and seem to be hitting a wall with what to do.

I'll provide a little background and my current predicament further down.

*BACKGROUND*

In 2011, during my freshman year of high school, I suffered a perforation in my stomach lining that let in free air, suffocating my internal organs.

I underwent a 5-hour surgery and was hospitalized for a few days. I was left with a nasty 4 inch keloid scar vertically down my abdomen.

Since the surgery, I've had severe digestion issues that have damaged me both physically and emotionally.

I went through a great deal of depression and suffered from body dysmorphia at 14 years old because of my distention (I went through several periods of time in which I looked like I was 6 months pregnant!).

I've switched GI's three times and finally have found something that helps, but I have flare-ups that literally have been destroying me.

I've been to therapy, have had more enemas than I can count, and have tried countless different medications but no matter what I eat, I get bloated and constipated.

My GI claims that I have some type of pelvic disorder, but my gynecologist has assured me that there's no correlation there.

I'm sure many of you have dealt with similar situations and I wanted to reach out for some help.

*TODAY*

My current list of medications:

-omeprazole

-Fibercon

-colace

-miralalax

-VSL #3 (probiotic)

-dulcolax as needed

Unfortunately, I think my body has built up a tolerance to the dulcolax, as I need 3 tablets to even help me go to the bathroom. I've tried Linzess and had no luck-- it made me vomit.

My diet consists of primarily bland and/or plant based foods; I eat mostly gluten free and have been a vegetarian for the past 7 years due to my surgery.

I stay away from dairy.

No matter what I eat, however, causes excruciating pain in my lower abdomen (sharp, stinging sensation around my bellybutton).

I've been battling an eating disorder since starting college as I use MyFitnessPal almost obsessively. I'm a fitness freak and try to workout 7 days a week. MyFitnessPal logs all my meals and tracks calories/nutrients.

When I'm having a flare up, though, it's hard to follow through with my exercise regiment.

I haven't slept in three days because my distention and sharp abdominal pain around my bellybutton have been keeping me awake.

My hip joints have been on fire and my back is completely $$$$$$ed up.

The pain is constant and is pressing heavily on my bladder, which has resulted in frequent urination that also contributes to my restlessness.

I don't know what to do anymore.

I go back to school in a week and my stomach is more bloated than ever. I eat healthy, exercise, take all of my medications, and still, I have to deal with this.

I can't even go to yoga to clear my head because my stomach is so robust.

Does anyone have any suggestions on new medications/mindfulness techniques to help me sleep or feel better?

I hate to complain but I can't go on like this.

Thanks, and sorry for the rant. Hope someone can help.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems.

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth? symptoms of sibo include constipation, abdominal pain and severe bloating.

https://www.siboinfo.com/

as far as the pelvic disorder that your gastro doc mentioned---you said in your profile that you have problems with incomplete emptying. this can be a sign of pelvic floor dysfunction.

if you are having trouble with incomplete bowel movements and keep feeling like you need to go all day, you could have pelvic floor dysfunction. have you been tested for that? with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles do not coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectocele, vaginal prolapse, rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd.

also elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty.

so you might want to mention this to your gastro doctor and ask to get tested for it. here is a good link explaining it

https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases/14459-pelvic-floor-dysfunction

i have had chronic insomnia since childhood. since nothing worked to help me sleep, not even mindfullness techiniques--which i tried extensively--i take sleeping pills. i alternate lunesta, ambien and temezepam.  i hate to have to take pills but it's the only thing that helps me sleep. also, before bedtime i vape high indica medical marijuana.

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------

